# CA Shelf Life



## ggsshh (Jul 5, 2013)

Does CA glue have a shelf life if it hasn't been opened?


----------



## duke851 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have had numerous unopened bottles thicken to a point it is not usable but it takes a long time (couple of years) I used to stock up at the Hobby shows but stopped and only buy what I am going to use in the next 12 or so months now.
It was all ZAP that went bad. I also tried keeping it in a refrigerator but it did not prevent it.

Colin


----------

